# Do/did you give your 2.5 yo popcorn?



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

My 2.5 year old DD came home from preschool today and told me that she had popcorn at school today. When I had calmed down from freaking out, I called the school and they said the 2.5 - 6 year old classroom does get popcorn and they made it today as part of the cooking project they did. The director made me feel weird that I don't give DD popcorn so I was wondering what the MDC norm is.

ETA: If you want to let me know when you did start giving popcorn, that would be great too. Thanks.









Background: The reason we don't give DD popcorn is that she has had issues with a strong gag reflex and choking in the past. She can't even eat meat because I won't give her the processed stuff and she throws up after trying to chew and swallow it. Also a 3 year old boy died from eating popcorn at a movie theater with his parents right there. Story. Why risk it IMO, right?


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Well thats a very sad story about that little boy









I let DS have popcorn and he's 15 months old. He's been having it for about two weeks actually, he's only had it twice. I dont let him eat as much as he wants he's allowed one kernel at a time and if its big I chop it up. I wouldnt think popcorn would be that big a deal if kids werent shoving it into their faces, but I see how that'd be hard to regulate.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

At 2.5 I gave her popcorn, but only while well supervised. I would have been pissed if a school/daycare had given her popcorn at that age. For one because there is no way they can provide one on one supervision, and for another, because choking from things like popcorn tend to happen when the child is playing while eating. Which is more likely in a group setting.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

I definitely let DD have popcorn. She's about 23 mos now, and has been having it off and on ummm honestly I don't know. We dont eat popcorn very often, but she eats whatever we eat and has never eaten baby food, nor very seldom choked on anything at all when there was no reason (i.e. sometimes she kinda stuffs her mouth too much if I'm not regulating how much she gets - but thats like a big 2 yr old's handful, not a couple of pieces at once)

In the grand scheme of things, there are a lot of things I'd rather my DD not eat, than popcorn. As for choking, kids can choke on anything, but as Aimee said, I dont see it as a big deal if they're not shoving it into their faces. Really, I worry more about my DD eating raw veggies and choking than I do with popcorn.

I really regulated what my DS would eat when he was small, a LOT, and now at 12, he won't eat hardly anything, so I have a different outlook on this kind of thing because of it.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Every child is different. Mine also gags easily and I did not give her popcorn until she was closer to 3. Still, she almost died at the movies from choking on M&Ms with me. Luckily, I did heimlich and she was ok. Never eat that kind of thing in the dark with a gagger. You need to supervise them.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope, no popcorn was given to either of my boys before 3.5. Well actually I think my youngest was even closer to 4 before I gave it to him.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowpansy* 
Every child is different. Mine also gags easily and I did not give her popcorn until she was closer to 3. Still, she almost died at the movies from choking on M&Ms with me. Luckily, I did heimlich and she was ok. Never eat that kind of thing in the dark with a gagger. You need to supervise them.

That's good to know thanks.

The school is a Montessori school and they have a rule that the kids eat sitting down. I have never seen this rule violated.

FWIW, I have given DD a large variety of foods and even some foods on "the list" but I was sitting there staring at her just in case.







She does eat a large variety of foods now. The weirdest being smoked salmon, curried carrot salad, balsamic vin. dressing on wild greens, lentils and rice, etc. Popcorn and hotdogs (we don't eat those for other reasons) just worry me a lot.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My kids have been eating popcorn since 1.5 yo.

At the age of 1 or whenever they start wanting some when we have some I give just the soft parts.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 20 mo. old eats it, I know he's been eating it for a few months. We give him veggie dogs and nuts, too. He's been self-feeding regular food since 6 mos. and has never choked at all on anything.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
My kids have been eating popcorn since 1.5 yo.

At the age of 1 or whenever they start wanting some when we have some I give just the soft parts.


same here. I break off all the hard kernaly parts and give him the soft fluffy sections. He loves it.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I started giving popcorn at a little over 2 yrs for DS2 and over 4 yrs for DS1.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

DS had his first popcorn around 2.5 -- he's probably eaten it 5 times since then, but only when I'm with him and closely supervising him. I wouldn't be thrilled about a preschool giving a known common cause of choking to 2.5yos since they are unable to continuously supervise each child.


----------



## Hippiemommie (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
My kids have been eating popcorn since 1.5 yo.

At the age of 1 or whenever they start wanting some when we have some I give just the soft parts.









:


----------



## homebirthmom (Jun 28, 2006)

The reason I don't give my son (almost 3) popcorn is 'cause I just worry about it getting stuck in his teeth. I know this is the reason I really rarely eat it myself. It's hard enough to make sure his teeth are really clean!


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

We gave popcorn at about 15 months and now at 19 months e can it it whole, but only while supervised.


----------



## peachpie (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I wouldn't be thrilled about a preschool giving a known common cause of choking to 2.5yos since they are unable to continuously supervise each child.









: i'm a bit paranoid about it.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

My 1.5 year old eats popcorn. We tried to stop him for a while, but his 5 year old brother loves popcorn and it is hard to stop him from eating what his brother eats. So we watch extra close. I would not be very comfortable with them giving it out at a preschool were they have to watch multiple children.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

No way would I let my 2.5 year old son have popcorn. Even I get choked on the hard pieces and husks sometimes. ds also has chewing issues similar to your dd and gets choked easily so popcorn is definately a hazard unless, say, the teacher were to break the soft parts off of the husks and let him have those. I used to work at a daycare and I was shocked at the sort of foods they let the 2 year old class have such as hard tortilla chips. I let ds try one one time because I thought "well it must be ok" and he choked on it to the point where I had to fish it out of his throat. If your child gets choked easily DEFINATELY make sure you make that clear to the teacher/teachers who will be serving food to your child. It's not weird, all kids are different.


----------



## anniedare (May 31, 2005)

My 26 mo old had popcorn for the first time about a week ago. She's not a choker, though, and had no choking problems. She's so picky and in an extended "no" phase that I figured nice, plain popcorn is going to be a decent snack choice from here on out.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes I gave my DS popcorn when he was 2 1/2. I believe he started eating it at around age 2.


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

I voted no, as we barely eat popcorn ourselves and I am also worried about the choking hazzard.
Maybe in a few months...., by the way our ds is the same age as yours.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't remember when my boys first had popcorn, but it was probably before age one. I'm not the overprotective type, I also give my boys whole grapes once they start solids and other "dangerous" chokable foods...Kids need to be able to eat everything.

ETA, my older son has a decent gag reflex, but my middle boy has NEVER choked on anything, plus has always been good at bringing things back up if he had trouble getting it down. I voted yes, and my boys are 3 and 2(and newborn, who only drinks fron the boob).


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrose_lee* 
same here. I break off all the hard kernaly parts and give him the soft fluffy sections. He loves it.

This is what I've done since my daughter was about a year. She's two now and she chews very well and eats one kernel at a time so I no longer remove the hard parts.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I voted "other" -- I don't think my daughter (almost 3) has ever had popcorn, but it's not because of an intentional parenting choice. We just never have popcorn ourselves, and it's never come up at someone else's house.

But sure, I would have let her eat it when she was 2.5.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

If you're concerned, perhaps point out to the preschool that the American Academy of Pediatrics says that children under 4 years old should not eat popcorn (among other things).

http://www.aap.org/publiced/BR_Choking.htm


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I let my 19 mo have popcorn but I'm very careful. I pickout a kernal that looks safe and fluffy, then I bite off any satalites before I give it to him. He only gets one piece at a time.

You could print out that article and send it to the school.








Was anyone else shocked that they took a 3 yo to see "Alien vs Predator"


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

No popcorn for our toddler.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

My dd is 4 and has never had popcorn. It's one of those things that she's seen before, knows exists, and knows that it's not for her. She's never had a problem w/gagging or anything, but I am concerned about the choking hazard and afraid of one of those light airy pieces being inhaled. It has happened to me more than once.

She never asks for it -- on the two visits to the movies, she asked for pretzel bites. Fortunately, it's not on the snack menu at her Pre-K, but if it was, I would not allow her to have it there.

A friend of mine has a 3 and 4 year old and she and dh had a NO POPCORN rule, however, she gave into peer pressure at a play date when all the moms basically made her feel foolish b/c she had never given her girls popcorn. Before she let them have it, she crushed it up and removed the kernels. The girls loved it so much that it was the first thing they told dh when he got home and he was really upset, to put it mildly. The whole time the girls were eating, my friend was worried that they would choke. To me, it's not worth it. Popcorn isn't that great and if it is, then it's worth the wait.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

DD (2.5) has been eating popcorn for a while, always supervised but without fuss. And because DD likes it so much, DS (14 months) has been eating popcorn for a while, too. But he only gets 1/2 popped kernel at a time, without any husk or hard bits. I think it's important to note that neither of them are big gaggers, though. I they were, they wouldn't be eating popcorn yet.


----------



## ejbamommy (Sep 12, 2007)

DD1 started having popcorn when she was around 3.5 or 4. DS1 when he was around 3. DS2 when he was around 2.5 and well DD2 is only 7 months so she hasn't. I will say though that my oldest is almost 7 and i still don't even let her have popcorn unless an adult is there, let alone the others!







i'm not sure if I'm being overly paranoid but that is just what makes me feel most comfortable.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

I think you have to pick your battles. And if you look into it, every single thing in the world is unhealthy for everyone.

No strawberries because of allergies, no popcorn, no meat, no fish... It gets to be absurd. The choking list also listed no raw vegatables, and no meat unless you puree it. So, a DC is supposed to eat vegetables to be healthy, but not supposed to puree them because they should learn to self feed, not supposed to boil or steam them because it removes the vitamins and minerals, and not supposed to eat them raw because of choking hazard. So what options are left?

It is insane. If we as parents (and the schools) listened to all of the surveys, comments from AAP and WHO and XYZ, we would go nuts. It is popcorn, not turpentine. A little common sense. I choose to give my DCs popcorn, and strawberries, vegetables, meat and fish. If you choose to not give them to your DCs, then I totally respect that decision. But I wouldn't make a big fuss at a school, so that all the other kids don't get popcorn either. If everyone complained about every single thing they didn't like, then there would be no options for anything. Save the criticisms for the big issues.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Well I feel a little better since I am not the only one who doesn't give popcorn. There is something about the shape of popcorn (and hotdogs and grapes) that makes me nervous about giving it to DD. At least for popcorn and hotdogs, I don't see any reason to give them and DD doesn't like the texture of grapes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
I think you have to pick your battles. And if you look into it, every single thing in the world is unhealthy for everyone.

No strawberries because of allergies, no popcorn, no meat, no fish... It gets to be absurd. The choking list also listed no raw vegatables, and no meat unless you puree it. So, a DC is supposed to eat vegetables to be healthy, but not supposed to puree them because they should learn to self feed, not supposed to boil or steam them because it removes the vitamins and minerals, and not supposed to eat them raw because of choking hazard. So what options are left?

It is insane. If we as parents (and the schools) listened to all of the surveys, comments from AAP and WHO and XYZ, we would go nuts. It is popcorn, not turpentine. A little common sense. I choose to give my DCs popcorn, and strawberries, vegetables, meat and fish. If you choose to not give them to your DCs, then I totally respect that decision. But I wouldn't make a big fuss at a school, so that all the other kids don't get popcorn either. If everyone complained about every single thing they didn't like, then there would be no options for anything. Save the criticisms for the big issues.

Just to clarify a little, this was not a routine snack. DD's school does cooking segments where the kids cook something and popcorn was the cooking segment for Friday. The class DD is in has kids who are vegetarian, vegan, allergic to eggs, DD who doesn't do sugar due to sensitivity. The way they handle it is that kids who aren't allowed to have a particular item are given an alternate snack rather than making the whole class go without.

DD just moved up to the older kids classroom and although I remembered to tell her teacher that she couldn't have sugar, I neglected to tell the teacher about DD's choking incidents. The reason is that we are given a food list that has the snacks DD will be eating which I looked over and okayed. I didn't realize that the list changed from DD's toddler classroom to primary classroom so I didn't look over the new list when she started in the new classroom two weeks ago. -There was a lot to discuss with her new teacher and this one thing slipped my mind.

You must never have seen your child choke or gag on something because it is really scary to see their mouth open, them to turn red and stop breathing while they are trying to expel the food from their mouth. It is doubly scary to think of this happening while you are not there. I am accustomed to sweeping DD's mouth after she starts gagging on something as innocuous as spaghetti but DD's teacher obviously doesn't know about this issue and so I will have to tell her. In her toddler classroom it wasn't an issue because the snacks were mostly crackers. Not good for you but not choking issues either.

I did think it was odd that someone took their 3 year old to Alien versus Predator. I guess I assumed the boy had older siblings and that is why he went. DD will be in high school before she gets to see movies like that though.


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

my son is also 2.5 and I don't let him have popcorn yet. I'm waiting for some of the same reasons that you mentioned. I don't think my son is quite ready for it yet. I'll give it to him when I'm sure he's ready for it.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 








Was anyone else shocked that they took a 3 yo to see "Alien vs Predator"

I'm sorry, call me dense







, I can't find anything about this and now I'm very curious. Did I miss a post, could someone fill me in?


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Link in the original post


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

DD is 15 months and has been getting popcorn for a while now. Like other posters, she only gets the fluffy parts, and only one piece at a time. She's not a gagger though. I can only remember once when she gagged and that was a reflex from trying to eat watermelon, rind and all. What I really have to watch her with are apples. She will stuff as much of it in her mouth as possible, then gag. She does better if she gets the whole apple to hold and eat off of rather than just a piece.


----------



## mommymia (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't think I'll give my DS popcorn for a looooonnng time. He's 16 months old and I don't think is anywhere close to being ready for it. For one thing, he doesn't have his molars in yet and I don't think gumming it would be enough for my peace of mind.









Also, I've seen a lot of people saying they don't give it because their child is a "gagger". Anyone correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a good thing to a certain extent? I thought the purpose of the gag reflex is to protect the airway.









I definitely wouldn't feel bad about bringing it up with your sons daycare. He is at the age where it is borderline whether he should be having it or not, and it doesn't seem like they should be the ones to make that call.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the 1st time I let my dd have it was when she was 2.

She might have had it before then but I bit the kernel part and she ate the fluffy part.

We are big popcorn eaters!!


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
Link in the original post









Thanks!!


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Our fav snack around here is popcorn. DD is 22 mo and has been eating
"pop-pop"







for awhile now. We used to break off the fluffy parts and just give her that stuff that disolves in her mouth. Now she gets fully popped pieces and stays away from the seeds.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

No chocking terrifies me and he like to stuff his mouth full and that is not okay with popcorn to me. A friend did not know and gave it to him when he was about a year and a half and WHOA nelly that was some EXPLOSIVE poops! WOW!


----------



## mommylou (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, my kids had popcorn at that age. But only when I was right there. And, I'd only give them the 'soft' pieces.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
I think you have to pick your battles. And if you look into it, every single thing in the world is unhealthy for everyone.

No strawberries because of allergies, no popcorn, no meat, no fish... It gets to be absurd. The choking list also listed no raw vegatables, and no meat unless you puree it. So, a DC is supposed to eat vegetables to be healthy, but not supposed to puree them because they should learn to self feed, not supposed to boil or steam them because it removes the vitamins and minerals, and not supposed to eat them raw because of choking hazard. So what options are left?

It is insane. If we as parents (and the schools) listened to all of the surveys, comments from AAP and WHO and XYZ, we would go nuts.









:

Dd likes her popcorn with ketchup (organic!).







It's almost more performance art, than snacking. But then, for us, popcorn eating is an event in and of itself--it's fun to make, fun to eat, and fun to share as a family.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
I think you have to pick your battles. And if you look into it, every single thing in the world is unhealthy for everyone.

No strawberries because of allergies, no popcorn, no meat, no fish... It gets to be absurd. The choking list also listed no raw vegatables, and no meat unless you puree it. So, a DC is supposed to eat vegetables to be healthy, but not supposed to puree them because they should learn to self feed, not supposed to boil or steam them because it removes the vitamins and minerals, and not supposed to eat them raw because of choking hazard. So what options are left?

It is insane. If we as parents (and the schools) listened to all of the surveys, comments from AAP and WHO and XYZ, we would go nuts. It is popcorn, not turpentine. A little common sense. I choose to give my DCs popcorn, and strawberries, vegetables, meat and fish. If you choose to not give them to your DCs, then I totally respect that decision. But I wouldn't make a big fuss at a school, so that all the other kids don't get popcorn either. If everyone complained about every single thing they didn't like, then there would be no options for anything. Save the criticisms for the big issues.

Oh ITA and I actually did give my sons many of the "forbidden foods" before the recommended age and they did just fine! I chose to wait on the popcorn thing just like some of the other pp because of how *I've* choked on it and also because of the whole skins getting stuck in my teeth thing....it's easy enough for me to floss but I don't think it would be so easy on a squirmy kid who barely tolerated the process of teeth brushing to begin with.

I had a friend years ago when DS#1 was a baby that did have a child die when he choked on a whole grape. Because of that I never gave anything whole until they were much older than they probably needed to be...I was scared.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, all three of my children have. Everything has a risk, I'm not worried.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I give my 11 month old popcorn, and I've given to my kids when they were two. I'd definately give it to a 2.5 yr old. Although i was all super freaked out mom with my 1st and let him have the popcorn only after I'd eaten the hard hull part. 3 children later I don't even do that.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
My kids have been eating popcorn since 1.5 yo.

At the age of 1 or whenever they start wanting some when we have some I give just the soft parts.

same here


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I do not think choke is the issue in a normal 2.5 yr old. Its the kernel parts stuck in the teeth. My oldest did not have popcorn until he was 4 and we will stick with the same for our youngest. Painful things stuck between gums and teeth is not something I want to deal with in a small child. What if it gets infected?


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

NAEYC, the nationally accrediting body for developmental preschools (so not for Montessori) says no whole grapes, popcorn, baby carrots or hot dog like items until kids are 4. I think that's a reasonable rule.

At home is different, parents know their kids and hopefully they're right there to supervise, but at school I think this rule makes sense. I'd particularly worry about it in a Montessori school since they often have open snack, which means that kids are eating without an adult right there. NAEYC also requires teachers to sit at the tables with the kids and facilitate conversation.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Honestly, while that story is sad, choking on popcorn? He must have had a HUGE mouthful, bc a couple of kernels would not be large enough to completely restrict an airway. I think that hoarding it was more of an issue than the popcorn itself. This could have happened with any food, IMO.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I voted "Other," but my answer is "Yes and no."
Yes, we give DS2 (age 15m) popcorn, and have for at least a month. My firstborn, however, did not get popcorn until within the last year, which would put him over 2.5yrs. There was a huge difference in their abilities to handle solids. With DS1, I worried about giving him gummi vitamins when he was nearly two, and stood over him until they went down. I didn't switch him to the chewable vitamins until after he turned three.
The little guy gets the chewables now.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

DD has been eating popcorn for a while. I'd be comfortable with popcorn in a preschool setting. My biggest concern is that they'd be seated and supervised. I worry about children running around with any snack.

Hotdogs and grapes (uncut) concern me. Anything that's solid and large enough to block the windpipe if not chewed really well is worrysome for me.

Quote:

I did think it was odd that someone took their 3 year old to Alien versus Predator.
That's what jumped out at me. Obviously, the death is so tragic and horrible for the parents and movie choice is a completely separate issue - but who the heck takes a THREE year old to see a graphic, violent horror movie full of gore and brutal deaths??? The mind boggles







:


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I didn't give my twins popcorn until recently, but Rivka had it at the same time and she was about 2. I really wanted some and I don't believe in making things for myself and not sharing (at least not while they are awake, and I didn't want to wait until they were sleeping until I satisfied my craving!)


----------



## bettysmom (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes -- but I do take out giant pieces of hull. DD also loves pistachios -- I'm sure whole nuts are a huge choking no-no, but I always supervise closely, and she honestly does seem to chew them well.


----------



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

You just me me get up to go get some popcorn, now to answer your question both my kids had popcorn before a year both of htem are still alive.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

no


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

my son is 3 and we now give him some when we are in the same room. I admit the choking hazard makes me very nervous, because ive seen it first hand.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

I honestly missed it somehow that popcorn was a choking hazard







so my DS was eating it no problem at 13 months. It wasn't until about a month later that I read about it being a choking hazard. We don't eat it often, but I do let him have it if I do. He's 18 months now. DS is not a choker; he's done well with food. I have to admit, though, that this thread is making me think twice about giving it to him.


----------



## arniflora (Oct 23, 2005)

I haven't yet. Ds is almost 3. He eats raw veigs (carrots are among his favorites), but for some reason I can't bring myself to give him popcorn.

I can't be bothered peeling off the kernals so if I'd give it to him, it would be whole and it's just not worth the risk to me. Popcorn is a fun food to eat but there's not a whole lot of nutritional value so I don't feel there's a major loss there. He'll eat it. Just not right now.


----------



## Lupena (Aug 30, 2006)

my fellas been eating popcorn since he was umm,,,,,, 9 months?


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

My son's daycare starts giving popcorn at 18 months old!! I was a little upset the first time too. My son also chokes on everything, or I should say choked. He had his giant tonsils and adenoids removed one month ago and the choking has stopped. Approaching the weeks before his surgery he couldn't eat any hard foods, only yogurt, pasta, milk soggy cereal...


----------



## Bernie (May 5, 2004)

Both kids started eating popcorn at around 15 mos. DH and I never really discussed the "dangers" of toddlers and popcorn and I came home one day to find him with DD #1 on his lap, sharing popcorn and watching a documentary about lions or something. So much for waiting!









I don't see a problem in a controlled setting. The same with all the other "forbidden foods".


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

yep, my 2.5 yr old loves popcorn. I can't remember when he started eating it but probably as soon as he noticed his siblings eating it.

With our first she ate it around 18 mos or so but I remember breaking off the soft part for her for the longest time. Don't think I did so with the other's though.

The only thing I've noticed is that they try to shove a whole handful in their mouth since that's how they see us eating it... I mean most adults don't just eat one piece at a time so I've reminded them to slow down so they can chew it better.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

My Dd is not quite two, and she has been eating popcorn for a few months, under these conditions:
we are right there with her, supervising
we break off the kernels
we give her only one at a time, and make sure she chews it before giving her anymore

I would be nervous (esp. if I was that school, I have always heard that three is the cut off age, but that article cited said 4) about this happening at school without one on one supervision with the younger children.


----------



## Mpenny1001 (May 21, 2005)

DD is 3 and still hasn't had popcorn. I've read that it is an aspiration hazard (different from a choking hazard) until age 4. DH can't eat it and I rarely have it at home, so it hasn't been an issue. Even if it were, we would treat it like alcohol or coffee and tell her it's a grown up food and she can have it when she's older.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

He's had PC since he was about 1 year, never had a problem.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I know that movie theater story and my Dd was not allowed to eat pop corn, because of it,until she was...I think 3








DS however has it since he was probaly 2 ish and I just watched him. Before he was born I took a CPR course to lessen my fear of my children choking.

Now I'm off to read the whole thread.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I just started giving my son popcorn he's going to be 2 at the end of November.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My little one is 19 months and has been getting popcorn for a few months now. I think my daughter started having some around the same age. Neither one was much of a gagger, and the baby has only ever fed himself, so he never became accustomed to smooth/pureed foods. So far, no problems here. And our farmer's market has the best microwave popcorn.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Just in case you were curious, I emailed the mom of DD's friend who is in her class about something else and I mentioned the popcorn. The mom replied saying that she was also a little nervous about the school giving the kids popcorn but she was afraid to come across as "the concerned parent". Since I am loud and obnoxious







I just came right out with it. Ah, school politics.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I've worked in four daycares in the last 15 years and every one of them had a no popcorn policy. I find it alarming that at least two people on this thread mentioned that their child was given popcorn at daycare.

I gave my son popcorn when he was two, but I was very careful- knew CPR and Helmick, made him sit to eat it, sat right next to him. My stepdaughter started eating popcorn when she was 3 1/2, under the same very supervised conditions. Pop corn in school? No way! So many things can happen with only one teacher per 7 or so children.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
I've worked in four daycares in the last 15 years and every one of them had a no popcorn policy. I find it alarming that at least two people on this thread mentioned that their child was given popcorn at daycare.

I gave my son popcorn when he was two, but I was very careful- knew CPR and Helmick, made him sit to eat it, sat right next to him. My stepdaughter started eating popcorn when she was 3 1/2, under the same very supervised conditions. Pop corn in school? No way! *So many things can happen with only one teacher per 7 or so children.*

Ha. This is Montessori school, try one teacher per 15 to 20 children.

-Between 30 and 40 kids in a class is the design for this age group in Montessori.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
Ha. This is Montessori school, try one teacher per 15 to 20 children.

-Between 30 and 40 kids in a class is the design for this age group in Montessori.

Not here, not for two and a half year olds! Even 5 year olds is 1 to 10 ratio and when I worked with that age group, it was just too many children to give them the proper attention they needed. Where are you from?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I chose "other" because I do give my DD popcorn, but she is not in the age range specified - she is 21 months. We haven't had any problems, and she's probably been eating it for a couple of months now.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, I voted yes, but I was thinking of my DD. She'll be 2 next month, and she's been eating popcorn for quite some time (supervised, of course). She has never been a choker/gagger, though. I didn't feel comfortable giving my oldest child popcorn until he was probably 4 years old, because he's always had a tendency to choke/gag on food.

Edited to add that my DD's daycare does not serve popcorn, ever. They have a list of "chokable" foods on the refrigerator, and popcorn and peanuts are two that they have highlighted as ones that they don't serve.


----------

